# Arbeitsgruppen und Netzwerkerkennung im LAN Win 10



## -RedMoon- (22. Mai 2016)

Frage:
Ich habe in meinem Netzwerk einige PCs/Clients mit unterschiedlichen Arbeitsgruppen aber im selben IP Netzbereich. Trotz unterschiedlicher Arbeitsgruppen sehe sich die PCs. Die automatische Netzwerkerkennung ist eingeschaltet. Überschreibt die automatische Netzwerkerkennung die Trennung in Arbeitsgruppen, oder wieso können sich die Rechner sehen, obwohl unterschiedliche Arbeitsgruppen ?
Heimnetzgruppen nutze ich nicht, ich arbeite mit Benutzerkonten+Passwort

thx


----------



## Wannseesprinter (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo RedMoon,

meines Wissens nach reicht die Trennung durch eine Arbeitsgruppe nicht 100% aus, um die verschiedenen Clients im gleichen IP-Segment trennen zu können. Vorab: Damit sich Clients untereinander im LAN erkennen, gibt es das LLTD Protokoll. Seit Windows 7 müsste das, meine ich, aktiv sein. Natürlich kann dieses deaktiviert werden. Ich kann dir aber leider keine zuverlässige Auskunft geben, in wiefern sich das am Ende auf deine Freigaben z.B. im LAN auswirkt.

Eine richt saubere Trennung erreichst du, indem du entweder physikalisch die einzelnen Maschinen an unterschiedliche Switche hängst, mit IP-Segmenten arbeitest oder gar V-LANs anwendest.

Da Windows 10 ohne sehr viel "Redebedarf" von sich aus nach extern hat, wirst du fast schon nicht drumherum kommen, eine der genannten Methoden anzuwenden. Vielleicht kann dein Router/Switch von sich aus das schon. Lass es uns bitte wissen, wie du es umgesetzt hast.

Danke und Grüße aus dem Ruhrgebiet!


----------



## -RedMoon- (23. Mai 2016)

mir geht es nicht darum Netzsegmente oder Benutzer zu trennen, das würde ich unbedingt über VLANs machen. Mir ist nur letztens nach einer Neuinstallation eines Rechners aufgefallen, dass dieser alle Rechner in meinem Netz sehen konnte, obwohl er sich nach einer frischen Installation in einer ganz anderen Arbeitsgruppe (Workgroup) befunden hat. Daher frage ich mich, warum es diese Arbeitsgruppen überhaupt noch gibt, wenn sie im LAN überhaupt keine Auswirkung haben. Ich kann mich aber an meine WinNT Zeiten erinnern, da waren die Arbeitsgruppen eminent wichtig.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. Mai 2016)

Ja, korrekt. Ich bin damals auch längere Zeit mit Win2k gefahren. Auf LAN-Parties mussten die Arbeitsgruppen angepasst werden, um sich gegenseitig sehen und Dateien austauschen zu können. So wie es scheint, hat Microsoft das Thema "Arbeitsgruppe" einschlafen lassen. Im Enterprise-Segment fährt man einen Domänencontroller hoch, im privaten Segment sind es nun die Heimnetzgruppen.

Selbst in meiner Firma mit >3.500 Win7-Clients können noch einige normale Maschinen über das Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter gesichtet werden. Du siehst, vermutlich lässt sich das so 100%ig nicht abschalten. Hast du hierzu jedoch eine Lösung gefunden, lass es uns bitte wissen


----------



## Dooma (24. Mai 2016)

Arbeitsgruppen machten zu viel Ärger, jetzt setzen sie auf die Heimnetzgruppe, die aber das gleiche macht, aber mit mehr Restriktionen und Sicherheit. (Passwort etc.)
Grundsätzlich ist das System nicht schlecht, kann aber z.B. wenn man 3-Anbieter Firewalls verwendet echte Probleme bekommen, das der Heimnetzassistent das ganze Netzwerk ummodelt und Einstellungen zurücksetzt.
(Ich hatte mal den spaßigen Fall von 2 sich gegeneinander ausschließenden Firewalls, die man nicht mehr konfigurieren konnte. War echt spaßig...)

Grundsätzlich braucht man den ganzen Schmarrn aber nicht. Mach gleich erweiterte Freigaben mit Benutzerkonten und gut ist. (Oder eben Freigaben "für alle")

Willst du ein Netz wirklich von einander trennen, dann bleibt dir nix anderes übrig als andere Adressbereiche oder Subnetting zu verwenden.
Das ist aber verhältnismäßig viel Aufwand, dafür das man die IP auch einfach ändern kann um in das jeweils andere Netz zu kommen, sofern man die nicht auch physisch voneinander trennt.
In der Theorie ist das ja ganz interessant, aber ich bezweifele mal, dass du deswegen gefragt hast. Solche Fragen haben doch eigentlich immer das Anliegen das z.B. die Kinder nicht untereinander Daten tauschen, nicht zusammen im LAN die ganze Zeit zocken können oder ähnliches.
Also raus damit, worum geht's? Denn höchstwahrscheinlich kann man das deutlich wirksamer lösen, wenn man denn das Ziel kennt, als so eine globale Einstellung mit wenig Nutzen. (Um bei dem Bsp. mit den zockenden Kindern zu bleiben: Wenn die nicht ganz dämlich sind, machen die ein eigenes 3. Netz auf und haben dann ihre Ruhe vor dir.)


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. Mai 2016)

Das mit dem "sich untereinander sehen können" ab Windows 7 hatte ja mit dem LLTD begonnen. Wenn du magst, kannst du es testweise an den Maschinen ausschalten:
*
So aktivieren oder deaktivieren Sie den LLTD-Antwortdienst mithilfe der Gruppenrichtlinie*




Starten Sie die Gruppenrichtlinien-Verwaltungskonsole (Group Policy Management Console, GPMC). Klicken Sie hierzu auf *Start*, und geben Sie dann im Feld *Suche starten* den Befehl gpmc.msc ein.
Öffnen Sie im Navigationsbereich die folgenden Ordner: *Richtlinie für "Lokaler Computer"*, *Computerkonfiguration*, *Administrative Vorlagen*, *Netzwerk* und *Verbindungsschicht-Topologieerkennung*.
Doppelklicken Sie im Detailbereich auf *Treiber für den Beantworter (RSPNDR) aktivieren*.
Zum vollständigen Deaktivieren der Antwortdienstkomponente klicken Sie auf *Deaktiviert* und danach auf *OK*.
Zum Aktivieren der Antwortdienstkomponente klicken Sie auf *Aktiviert* und wählen danach eine oder mehrere der folgenden Optionen aus:
*Betrieb bei Domänenmitgliedschaft zulassen*
*Betrieb in einem öffentlichen Netzwerk zulassen*
*Betrieb in einem privaten Netzwerk nicht zulassen*

Klicken Sie auf *OK*, um die Änderungen zu speichern.

Quelle: Aktivieren oder Deaktivieren des LLTD-Antwortdiensts mithilfe der Gruppenrichtlinie


----------



## -RedMoon- (24. Mai 2016)

Danke weiss ich Bescheid. Heimnetzwerkgruppen mag ich nicht, ich möchte selber an den Schrauben drehen.
Wie gesagt, mir ging es wirklich nur darum, dass es mich gewundert hat, dass die Arbeitsgruppen keinerlei Wirkung mehr zeigten und nicht um eine Trennung meiner Netze zuhause. Ich bin eben jemand, der alle Standardsettings (Workgroup) ändert -->paranoid   und wenn das nichts bringt, dann stelle ich Fragen.
Wie aber @Wannseesprinter sagte, habe auch ich mittlerweile herausgefunden, dass ab Win7 der LLTD Dienst die Arbeitsgruppen quasi unnötig werden lässt. Sobald ein Client <Win7 sich im Netz befindet, sind Arbeitsgruppen aber wieder "wichtig".


----------

